# Best cordless FRAMING nailer?



## Olsen (Jan 27, 2008)

I am looking for a cordless framing nailer.

Hitachi NR90GC http://www.hardwaresalesinc.com/Sho...231222297226227238243246233238249234237242243
Or
Paslode 900420 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0ST8CRDX2CYYPF4EJXN1

What is the better one?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Paslode. there was actually a woodworking magazine that did a comparison review. They reviewed other models as well. Paslode beat out the Hitachi in their use review.
We use Paslodes too, for smaller projects and in winter.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I believe that these two links were from the article I mentioned:

PASLODE:
http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuil...r/paslode-900420-cordless-framing-nailer.aspx


HITACHI:
http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuil...r/hitachi-nr90gr-cordless-framing-nailer.aspx


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I have used only Paslode for more than 15 years, so cannot comment on the others. I am happy with the newer models, granted the old original black colored models were more trouble than they were worth, but they are pretty reliable now. Understand that they do require more maintenance than pneumatics, but if you keep them clean, they work good. Don't expect them to be a replacement for pneumatics on large framing jobs, but for small jobs, pickup, and blocking they are great.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> .... Understand that they do require more maintenance than pneumatics, but if you keep them clean, they work good. Don't expect them to be a replacement for pneumatics on large framing jobs....


Cleaning is key to them. Ours have operated flawlessly because of the cleaning = zero problems. 

No, on the other hand, as mentioned = They are too slow and too expensive to operate on large framing jobs.


----------

